# unpopular opinion knife rolls/bags are a complete scam



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

Probably an unpopular opinion but I think knife rolls and bags are complete scams and are usually super over priced or just complete trash quality. Ever sense I entered the kitchen ive always been into chef gear, getting the most efficient knives and tools for each task, the most comfortable apron, the best fitting work shoes, etc, you get the idea. For the most part most of these things are easy to find or figure out eventually, with some trial and error youll eventually find the knives that bests suit you or your favorite shoes but it has taken me almost 6 years to find a knife bag that is not only cheap, but made well, and fits everything you'd actually need on the job and the best part is its not even a knife bag.

I have several problems with knife rolls that are sold to my fellow chefs regularly. First off as cooks we already dont make a lot of money combined that with an overly expensive knife addiction and maybe an affinity to a certain white powder we arnt left with a lot of money. All cheap knife backs are complete garbage anything below 50 dollars tend to be made cheaply with material that will wear and tear withing the year and tend to have a low amount of pockets and space to keep other tools. Then you have your nicer knife rolls which are way to over priced that can range anywhere from 100-200 dollars. These tend to be made with much nicer material such as leather or ballistic nylon but the trade off in nice leather is that they tend to be much bulkier taking up a lot of space in what can often be very tight kitchen space. There are also just general gripes i have with most knife rolls which are not enough of them come with zippers instead of buckles. Zippers are much easier to open especially when you have an angry chef yelling at you to do something and you need to grab a tool from your back. Knife rolls get way to bulky when filled to max capacity. If im going to buy a 10 pocket knife back im gonna use all 10 pockets but if your going to design your knife roll to be bulky and clunky as hell when fully used your an *******. This has been my experience from using dozens of different knife rolls in search of the right one from the cheap messermister backs to the more expensive boldric rolls.

So the solution you ask? Drum stick bags. Im being dead serious. In terms of shape drum sticks and knives arnt that different so drum stick bags actually fit knifes very well. maybe a year ago i stumbled across a youtube video of a chef reviewing a trakke drumroll which is designed to hold drum sticks but he used it as a knife roll to great effect. Now unfortunately a trakke drumroll is roughly 100 usd and was out of stock when i tried to buy one to try but as i digged a bit deeper i found several other drum stick bags that had a lot of features which brings me to my current knife roll https://www.guitarcenter.com/Promark/TDSB-Transport-Deluxe-Stick-Bag.gc . Theres a lot i like about this bag so let me explain, First off the price tag, at 36.99 dollars its a steal and competes with 100+ dollar knife rolls in terms of what it offers. On the outside it comes with a strap and a magnetic handle at the top which i much prefer over the usual Velcro or button to keep your handles together. There's also an outer pocket which i store my thermopen, sharpies, pens, notebook, and first aid supplies. Once opened you can see there's a loop at the top that allows you to hook your knife bag up on your station which is insanely helpful and should be a standard feature on all knife rolls as being able to hang my bag open on my station and easily access all my tools makes prep and service so much more convenient. Another feature that should be standard in knife rolls which this bag has are deep pockets which keep my knives from falling out. There are even two smaller pockets for any other accessory you might need. This bag holds all my knives and tools no problem, isn't super bulky, and does everything any knife roll ive had before can do but better.

In conclusion this covid situation got my so bored that i wrote a ****** essay on a drum stick bag.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

I skimmed. That's a cool bag though, I'd buy one if we weren't quarantined and I was cooking in other people's homes. Doesn't look like it fits a 270 suji, so a no go for work. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FLL1BJD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_ztcIEbGXR0TQY

This is the best bag that I've found for my own use. Room so nothing is banging, cleaver pouch, extra pockets. Besides kitchen tools I fit a tablet, books, notebooks, the occasional change of clothes. Stones if I feel like it. Comes with a lock and slings comfortably. $75.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 4, 2020)

Like most things on this forum, value is relative, as is the joy of being able to afford gear that makes you smile.
Nothing wrong with that. If everyone did best bang for buck...


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 4, 2020)

I currently use a cheap knife bag from CKTG  and a backpack. The backpack can hold everything I need and more. And protects the knife bag while not in use. I should upgrade the knife bag but....meh. Someday.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

It's not so much price...it's just that most bags suck. I feel like the nicer ones are more suited to packing for vacation than commuting for work. Rolls in particular are pretty outdated, but they take up the least space. I'd have no problem shelling out the money if the right boxes were checked.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

My ultimate edge might be one of the best investments I’ve made. And at a little over $100 it holds everything I need and is still going strong after 5+ years.


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> It's not so much price...it's just that most bags suck. I feel like the nicer ones are more suited to packing for vacation than commuting for work. Rolls in particular are pretty outdated, but they take up the least space. I'd have no problem shelling out the money if the right boxes were checked.


Alot of this was written out of boredom but i genuinely believe most knife rolls suck and dont function very well for the job you need them for if you came to me with a solid bag but its a bit pricey i wouldnt mind buying it


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

Ultimate edge!


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.cutleryandmore.com/ulti...Vx4du1cScBQGOCg5IgQviv0wlOv48x2BoCyxwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Ultimate edge!


Depends on where you live, space matters. Where I'm at parking is usually $15-$28 a day unless there's a monthly garage available, and those aren't much cheaper so most cooks bus. Imagine if we all had one of those during rush hour. 

Doesn't fit in a standard locker either, so the guy that has one tends to get his stuff kicked around. Not because we're trying to be disrespectful. It's just in the way.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> Depends on where you live, space matters. Where I'm at parking is usually $15-$28 a day unless there's a monthly garage available, and those aren't much cheaper so most cooks bus. Imagine if we all had one of those during rush hour.
> 
> Doesn't fit in a standard locker either, so the guy that has one tends to get his stuff kicked around. Not because we're trying to be disrespectful. It's just in the way.



Good point that I hadn’t really thought about. I mostly work these days in larger banquet kitchens and there’s usually a big lexan to put our bags in. The reason I like this bag is it’s super durable and holds everything I could possibly need.


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2020)

The Ultimate Edge bag is big, fairly heavy, and not cheap. And it is well made and works. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Alwayzbakin (Apr 4, 2020)

I suppose it depends on how much gear you’re bringing. At the moment most of my random gear (oyster knife, micro scale, spoons, spatula, etc) lives in a wine box and I’ll just leave it at work, so my knives are usually the only thing that goes to work and home with me. I found at a thrift store a semi hard case that zips up with Velcro dividers inside. It just fits in my backpack but it could also be attached to a strap. I’m not sure exactly what it is but I’ve seen similar looking flute cases and fishing rod cases in the $20 range. It’s held up to daily transport for the last two years and can hold 6-7 knives; a Sakai 240 has a bit of room so it may fit a 270.
It works great for its price range but I do like that suggestion for the drum stick bag


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a Wusthof culinary school bag, which is similar in design to the ultimate edge bag. It was a gift that I was thrilled to receive. It does hold the whole kitchen, however it is a pain in the ass at work. Our workspace is small and the bag is huge. also I can hear my bigger knives clinking around inside while I flip through the sections to open the one I need. Now I end up leaving it at home to hold the rest of my collection. and I use a simple Noble 10 slot roll that I can unclip and unroll and close in my hands.

Have to agree with aszma on certain aspects of the drumstick roll. We should be able to get a bag which can hang at the station, and the taller pockets definitely protect the knives. But I want room for a few more knives!

This sounds like a poorly served niche market. Might be an opportunity. If only I could sew!


----------



## Chefget (Apr 4, 2020)

I purchased this knife bag over a year ago, incredibly sturdy and really love it!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07CXX4D2M?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## WPerry (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't have a horse in the race, but I'd say that, in general, if you can look at an entire product segment and say that it sucks or presents a poor value, there's a good chance that you're missing something with regards to production (material costs, labor, etc) and/or distribution (marketing, logistics, etc). There's also the small possibility that it's such a tiny niche that there aren't enough players to garner competition (I don't think that's the case here) and an even smaller possibility that you've stumbled upon a blind spot in the market and that addressing that untapped need is going to have you rollin' in money (again, probably not the case, here).


----------



## panda (Apr 4, 2020)

Too long didn't read. But ultimate edge is the only bag i fux with.


----------



## daveb (Apr 4, 2020)

I like the quality of the Ultimate Edge but the larger bag is an example of 'if you fill it, it takes two guys to carry it". I keep two for storage but they seldom travel. 

UE does make an 8 knife variant that holds the ~4 knives I'll carry + tools and has the same build quality as the larger bag. 30 bucks or so, I think I have 4 of them.


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 4, 2020)

I would agree with much of what you said WPerry. I was really making a joke. The segment of the market that is sufficiently unsatisfied with the current product offerings is pretty small. A few respondents in this thread love the products they use presently. Like many products that consumers buy, there are some features or specs that would be on our wish list for a knife roll. But that wish list is likely to vary, cook to cook, based on needs and kitchen conditions. Many of those features are not so necessary that they represent a potential for market disruption.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

WPerry said:


> I don't have a horse in the race, but I'd say that, in general, if you can look at an entire product segment and say that it sucks or presents a poor value, there's a good chance that you're missing something with regards to production (material costs, labor, etc) and/or distribution (marketing, logistics, etc). There's also the small possibility that it's such a tiny niche that there aren't enough players to garner competition (I don't think that's the case here)


Okay, sucks is probably the wrong word since I'm sure they're well made for their target audience. To me, that's mostly students and home users. More like, there aren't many reasonable options for working cooks without big compromises between size, utility, and protection. So far we have...drum bags, flute cases, a wine box.

I don't think you should need to travel with your entire kitchen. Your employer should either provide basic tools like vegetable peelers, microplanes, etc or at least provide enough space to store them. No one is saying the Ultimate Edge isn't good, but unless I was a caterer working off-site often it isn't practical (to me). 

There really isn't much of a market, though. For the most part guys are still using the cheapest tools they can to do the job well and a bag that costs twice as much as the contents doesn't make sense. Which is probably why rolls are still around and not much else.


----------



## WPerry (Apr 4, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> More like, there aren't many reasonable options for working cooks without big compromises between size, utility, and protection.



And what I'm saying that you're probably missing a good reason for that and that it would probably be painfully obvious if you attempted to bring it to market. 

Off the top of my head, I'd say that, if you want a well-made product, the material cost is probably going to be second to the labor cost. Unfortunately, labor costs don't scale down just because the piece is smaller - the amount of work that goes in to it is going to be very similar. That can mean a price that's perceived as being a poor value relative to a larger version. If something is seen as a poor value, it's not going to sell well at retail. If it doesn't sell well at retail, shops aren't going to want to stock it and take up inventory dollars and shelf space on slow-moving product. etc. etc.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> There really isn't much of a market, though. For the most part guys are still using the cheapest tools they can to do the job well and a bag that costs twice as much as the contents doesn't make sense. Which is probably why rolls are still around and not much else.


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

WPerry said:


> I don't have a horse in the race, but I'd say that, in general, if you can look at an entire product segment and say that it sucks or presents a poor value, there's a good chance that you're missing something with regards to production (material costs, labor, etc) and/or distribution (marketing, logistics, etc). There's also the small possibility that it's such a tiny niche that there aren't enough players to garner competition (I don't think that's the case here) and an even smaller possibility that you've stumbled upon a blind spot in the market and that addressing that untapped need is going to have you rollin' in money (again, probably not the case, here).


TBH i wrote most of this with some cook buddies out of boredom because who writes this much about bags but i genuinely think knife rolls could be made better there just really isnt a demand for it. Something like the ultimite edge is probably a well made bag and one of my chefs owned one or atleast a similar bag but i wrote this from the perspective of an average line cook someone whos probably bussing/biking to work, doesnt have the luxury to keep there knife roll at work, or doesnt have the finances or need to be carrying around that many knives


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I have a Wusthof culinary school bag, which is similar in design to the ultimate edge bag. It was a gift that I was thrilled to receive. It does hold the whole kitchen, however it is a pain in the ass at work. Our workspace is small and the bag is huge. also I can hear my bigger knives clinking around inside while I flip through the sections to open the one I need. Now I end up leaving it at home to hold the rest of my collection. and I use a simple Noble 10 slot roll that I can unclip and unroll and close in my hands.
> 
> Have to agree with aszma on certain aspects of the drumstick roll. We should be able to get a bag which can hang at the station, and the taller pockets definitely protect the knives. But I want room for a few more knives!
> 
> This sounds like a poorly served niche market. Might be an opportunity. If only I could sew!


I think there is a lot of improvement that can be made with knife rolls in general and what inspired this post was a distaste for current knife rolls and me finding it hilarious that the knife roll i settled on and very happy with is a drum stick bag. I just dont think theres a huge demand for improving knife rolls and why i titled it unpopular opinion. In my experience most kitchens ive worked in people are rocking victorinox knives and the cheapest knife rolls they can find and seem happy doing it so im probably in the minority on people who actually care.


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

Alwayzbakin said:


> I suppose it depends on how much gear you’re bringing. At the moment most of my random gear (oyster knife, micro scale, spoons, spatula, etc) lives in a wine box and I’ll just leave it at work, so my knives are usually the only thing that goes to work and home with me. I found at a thrift store a semi hard case that zips up with Velcro dividers inside. It just fits in my backpack but it could also be attached to a strap. I’m not sure exactly what it is but I’ve seen similar looking flute cases and fishing rod cases in the $20 range. It’s held up to daily transport for the last two years and can hold 6-7 knives; a Sakai 240 has a bit of room so it may fit a 270.
> It works great for its price range but I do like that suggestion for the drum stick bag
> View attachment 75908


ngl i like the suggestion of a wine bag or flute case very clever


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 4, 2020)

aszma said:


> I think there is a lot of improvement that can be made with knife rolls in general and what inspired this post was a distaste for current knife rolls and me finding it hilarious that the knife roll i settled on and very happy with is a drum stick bag. I just dont think theres a huge demand for improving knife rolls and why i titled it unpopular opinion. In my experience most kitchens ive worked in people are rocking victorinox knives and the cheapest knife rolls they can find and seem happy doing it so im probably in the minority on people who actually care.


Using my business sense, this sounds like an opportunity for you to make a fortune. www.aszma.com in the future?


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Using my business sense, this sounds like an opportunity for you to make a fortune. www.aszma.com in the future?


honestly if i had the sowing skills and if i thought people would buy it i just dont think theres a demand for it


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 4, 2020)

Sowing is skill that can be learned and Etsy is available until it takes off.


----------



## torbaci (Apr 4, 2020)

i agree,i looked for buying one recently,most of the rolls didn't have anything to keep the knives from moving in them
or pockets
or sturdy material

picking one felt like choosing which compromise to make.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Apr 4, 2020)

What are the internal dimensions of the linked drumstick bag? And how deep are the main pockets?

I think this might be the way to go for me, taking a few knives over to a friend's house. Keep the saya in the bag, have the handles poking out of the pocket. 

Pull the saya pin, and BAM, knife!


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

I gotta say that is pretty clever. You said a 270 won't fit in there?


----------



## JayS20 (Apr 4, 2020)

I like my knife roll but it's not perfect by any means. Would love it if it was a bit taller. Maximum is pretty much 24 cm blade lenght but without a wooden saya, with Saya it's pretty much 21cm. I found it really depressing to find a good one especially to get it in Europe. Mostly use it if I'm taking my knives with me to my girl or friends, family. At work I have a big drawer and the wine box for smaller things and cheapos. https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B079...=1&keywords=MiM+Houston&qid=1586037175&sr=8-2


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m wondering about the drum case too. How big of a knife can you fit? Good idea for sure. Ryan


----------



## aszma (Apr 4, 2020)

sudsy9977 said:


> I’m wondering about the drum case too. How big of a knife can you fit? Good idea for sure. Ryan


the bag fits my 270mm gyuto but i dont have a wooden saya for it but theres still space so im quite positive it would fit. Im currently in sandiego for the next couple days as i got offered some work that i currently cant refuse as money is very tight with all kitchens being closed at the moment. Once i come back home i can confirm if a suji with a saya and what the exact dimensions are for everyone but im pretty sure one would fit


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

Google says most large drumsticks are 444mm.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2020)

OP is definitely on to something. I’ve seen certain tote bags that were well made w a side pocket for under $30. As long as all the blades are in sayas and guards it seems like a good idea.
The stitching on my boldric is pretty frayed after 2+ years of use. But other than that it’s held up remarkably well.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 4, 2020)

When I was taking buses between line cook jobs I used a 8 slot global roll and then a Jaw leather roll. They were both just ok. I recently got a Boldric backpack and have been really happy with it. Granted I use the computer more than the knives at work these days but I think it would be great for a bus commute. There is nothing that screams that guy is a cook about it. It would have to be your neck tattoos and Newports to sell the vibe. 

https://www.boldric.com/store/boldric-chef-pack


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 4, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> When I was taking buses between line cook jobs I used a 8 slot global roll and then a Jaw leather roll. They were both just ok. I recently got a Boldric backpack and have been really happy with it. Granted I use the computer more than the knives at work these days but I think it would be great for a bus commute. There is nothing that screams that guy is a cook about it. It would have to be your neck tattoos and Newports to sell the vibe.
> 
> https://www.boldric.com/store/boldric-chef-pack


I saw that when I was looking and spent a long time trying to convince myself I don't need a 270mm at work so I could get it lol

Or maybe switch to a western handle for my suji.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 5, 2020)

If this was a serious question, then have you looked at Witloft knife rolls?
They have a 5 and 9 knife option. 

If it’s not about the price as you say, LinnyKenny would custom make you a knife roll to fit whatever your kit requires.

Both solutions to me are really good and I have no problem with the pricing. Just a question of how long to save for one.

it’s a bit like taking a honyaki to an onion; a plastic handle victorinox will also make uniform dice.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 5, 2020)

$850 for a knife roll for sure makes your Honyaki analogy fit. Makes the roll in BST right now look like a steal for what seems to be a very similar design.


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2020)

850 for a knife roll?? it better be made out of gucci leather..


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 5, 2020)

panda said:


> 850 for a knife roll?? it better be made out of gucci leather..



Come on! Cordovan!


----------



## Tristan (Apr 5, 2020)

panda said:


> 850 for a knife roll?? it better be made out of gucci leather..


You must know how often I get that same question about any knife from <Insert custom maker> vs wusthof et al.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 5, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Come on! Cordovan!


I believe that is a genuine option to have a Cordovan roll.


----------



## Forty Ounce (Apr 5, 2020)

Before I left the kitchen and went into knife work, I used to bring my knives in my backpack.. I had my gf knit a few multi-pocketed sleeves. I would bring 10-14 knives like this.. ofc this means that you must have sayas for your knives.. but what pros don't have sayas??


----------



## Forty Ounce (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm also a fan of the taped up books/magazines as a knife block.. I'm not gonna spend hundreds on something I can make for almost nothing.


----------



## Jville (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.cutleryandmore.com/ulti...rRPlFRo2FmNfHUgyQkL2G99ZWDPCyb1BoCHKQQAvD_BwE

Ultimate Edge Knife bag - portfolio style, worth every penny.


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2020)

it looks like messermeister makes a clone at 10 dollars cheaper than ultimate edge. wonder how it compares.


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2020)

Forty Ounce said:


> Before I left the kitchen and went into knife work, I used to bring my knives in my backpack.. I had my gf knit a few multi-pocketed sleeves. I would bring 10-14 knives like this.. ofc this means that you must have sayas for your knives.. but what pros don't have sayas??


i use felt lined dexter knife guards, not a fan of sayas. having to take them in and out vertically annoys me where as the guards you slide in horizontally.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Tristan said:


> I believe that is a genuine option to have a Cordovan roll.



What kind of stropping compound finish is available? Diamond?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 5, 2020)

New rule: knife bags should cost no more than 10% of the contents that they protect.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 5, 2020)

agreed


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2020)

panda said:


> it looks like messermeister makes a clone at 10 dollars cheaper than ultimate edge. wonder how it compares.


I have one of these and it's worked well for the couple dozen times I have loaded it up to go help out somewhere. A 300 yanagi in a saya fits. It a pretty non-nonsense roll, and is has a few zippered pockets, etc. Granted I rarely put move than 6 or so knives in it, plus a handful of utensils, etc., so I can't say I really give the roll a workout with respect to long-term wear resistance, etc. It isn't the most counter-friendly thing though, due to the ability to hole long knives.

And of course the huge caveat is that I am not a Pro.



labor of love said:


> New rule: knife bags should cost no more than 10% of the contents that they protect.


Ah, that's great! So not even a Steve Goodson roll all optioned up would violate the rule  (his rolls rock!)


----------



## aszma (Apr 6, 2020)

Tristan said:


> If this was a serious question, then have you looked at Witloft knife rolls?
> They have a 5 and 9 knife option.
> 
> If it’s not about the price as you say, LinnyKenny would custom make you a knife roll to fit whatever your kit requires.
> ...



I guess if i was to take this very serious id still stick with the bag that i currently have its significantly cheaper than anything on the market and comes with almost everything im looking for in a kniferoll for the modern, young, broke, line cook. Its portable, cheap, sturdy, and holds all the knives and tools id realistically need for any job in the kitchen. I think eventually when i have the income id look into a custom back and design it myself like how in the future id like to own a honyaki.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> I have one of these and it's worked well for the couple dozen times I have loaded it up to go help out somewhere. A 300 yanagi in a saya fits. It a pretty non-nonsense roll, and is has a few zippered pockets, etc. Granted I rarely put move than 6 or so knives in it, plus a handful of utensils, etc., so I can't say I really give the roll a workout with respect to long-term wear resistance, etc. It isn't the most counter-friendly thing though, due to the ability to hole long knives.
> 
> And of course the huge caveat is that I am not a Pro.
> 
> Ah, that's great! So not even a Steve Goodson roll all optioned up would violate the rule  (his rolls rock!)


my UE is literally FULL to max capacity with tools or knives in every orifice. it weighs like 30 pounds lol


----------



## aszma (Apr 6, 2020)

panda said:


> i use felt lined dexter knife guards, not a fan of sayas. having to take them in and out vertically annoys me where as the guards you slide in horizontally.


I gotta agree on the sayas they look nice but can really slow the work flow and take up a lot of space not a huge fan of sayas


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 6, 2020)

Kydex edge guards are a good middle to me. They're lined with cork and a bit sturdier.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> Kydex edge guards are a good middle to me. They're lined with cork and a bit sturdier.


link?


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 6, 2020)

panda said:


> link?


https://couteliernola.com/search.php?search_query=Kydex

http://www.shihanfineknives.com/blade-covers/cork-lined-blade-covers

Shihan has more sizes.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2020)

i have one of those, they're too narrow


----------



## Jville (Apr 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> New rule: knife bags should cost no more than 10% of the contents that they protect.


 That's fair, you are only need 5 knives averaging $200 to spend $100 on a bag. Some of those nice leather look nice, but never seemed practical to me.



panda said:


> my UE is literally FULL to max capacity with tools or knives in every orifice. it weighs like 30 pounds lol



I've scaled down lately, but at times I've had mine nearly busting at the seems. You can fit alot of stuff in them.


aszma said:


> I gotta agree on the sayas they look nice but can really slow the work flow and take up a lot of space not a huge fan of sayas



I like sayas, generally inexpensive ones, and have a bunch, but I can't argue against your points. They can definitely be cumbersome, especially if the pin is tight. But a nice soft wood friction fit says just does it for me. My favorite says is a simple one that came with my heiji cleaver from jki. Fits perfect and the wood seems soft.


----------



## stringer (Apr 7, 2020)

Jville said:


> That's fair, you are only need 5 knives averaging $200 to spend $100 on a bag. Some of those nice leather look nice, but never seemed practical to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I buy a knife that comes with a saya I usually sell the saya on BST. They are too bulky for me. The only one I have kept is for my deba. I have a few felt lined guards and I make the rest out of cardboard and athletic tape. I replace them every couple of months. Prior to moving to Boston a 3 knife or 5 knife roll did me just fine. In the Midwest, kitchens were better equipped with spoons, tongs, spatulas, peelers, microplanes, ladles, portion scoops, small immersion blenders, decent non-stick pans. On the East Coast, at least at the hotel I am laid off from, you are expected to be a lot more self-sufficient. They provide almost zero personal sized tools and equipment and what is provided is hoarded and squirreled away. If you are given a spatula then you are expected to take care of it and protect it with your life and not let anyone borrow it unless they leave their driver's license as a hostage. It ends up being a lot easier to just you have your personal gear instead of hunting all over the place every time you needed a pair of tongs. 

So I upgraded to an 18-slot Boldric as well as a 24" Craftsman toolbox. Both very full. I had an office I could lock them in. But they do occasionally accompany my on my train ride in to or out of the city. Not ideal, but doable. I did leave my knife roll at a train station once. My stuff is pretty utilitarian, but still maybe 10-12 knives / $1500 value. I thought I was going to die. But a guy called me the next day. He saw it sitting on the platform and it had my contact info on it. He's a cook too and knew immediately what it was. Turns out he worked at a restaurant right across the street from my hotel.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 7, 2020)

panda said:


> i use felt lined dexter knife guards, not a fan of sayas. having to take them in and out vertically annoys me where as the guards you slide in horizontally.



Do you not run into trouble with carbon knives in those lined plastic guards? I've been afraid of rust if I keep knives in there while traveling.


----------



## panda (Apr 7, 2020)

as long as they go in dry theyre fine


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 7, 2020)

I wanted to show you guys who might be interested I bought the above linked Pro mark drum stick bag as a “don’t need all my sh*t” bag and I have to say... I like it. Fits my 250 marko suji also fits a 240 Maz with room. OAL length of a knife is no more than 431mm


----------



## Michi (Apr 8, 2020)

stringer said:


> But a guy called me the next day. He saw it sitting on the platform and it had my contact info on it. He's a cook too and knew immediately what it was. Turns out he worked at a restaurant right across the street from my hotel.


I love stories like this!

In my experience, most people are honest and will do the right thing. I have stupidly left behind valuables on more than one occasion, such as a bag with lots of credit cards, cash, and passport in it; expensive mobile phone (before the days were you could brick them remotely), and other valuables. Each and every time, when I went back where I thought I had left/lost the item and asked, someone was there and told me "sure, we were wondering when you were going to show up, someone handed in your lost property."

Years ago, I came across a wallet on the floor of a shopping mall. I picked it up and looked around for someone who might belong with it, but no luck. I briefly looked through the wallet and found a club membership card with a name, but without an address or phone number. I also found just under $1,000 in cash. When I got home, I started doing phone book searches for the name. Fortunately, it wasn't a common name.

I called a few people in Brisbane with the same name but without luck, and ended up widening the search area. Eventually, I called someone in Townsville (about 900 miles north from here). A man answered and I asked "can I speak to John Smith please?" The reply came back "I'm Adam Smith; John is my son. What is this about?" I asked whether his son was in Brisbane and whether he might have lost something recently. I instantly got the full story of how his son had lost his wallet and was absolutely crushed because he was 19 years old and had been saving for months to go on a holiday… I popped the wallet into the mail the same day, and that was that.

About ten days later, the door bell rings and the postman shows up with a parcel. I wasn't expecting anything, but it was addressed to me. When I opened the parcel, I found a "thank you" note and a bottle of Penfolds St Henri that was 11 years old. Value of that bottle at the time was well in excess of $200. The father had used the return address information on my parcel to send me the note and the bottle of wine.

What goes around comes around.

PS: I did call him back to thank him and told him that this wasn't necessary, but that I would enjoy that bottle very much. Two years later, I shared it with two very good friends of mine. It is the most rewarding bottle of wine I've ever shared.


----------



## holdmyphone (Apr 9, 2020)

Honestly I agree with this knife bag thesis. All the cooks I know either have a Messermeister bag that is poked full of holes and won't zip anymore, or a $100+ leather hipster roll. When the time came that I had my own knives and I needed a bag I bought the smallest, cheapest one and carried my four choicest knives to work each day. No shoulder strap, loop, extra pockets.

The drum stick bag is a f***ing great idea. Thank you for enlightening us.


----------



## daveb (Apr 9, 2020)

The worst part about having the 100+ hipster roll is finding the 100+ apron that matches it.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2020)

daveb said:


> The worst part about having the 100+ hipster roll is finding the 100+ apron that matches it.


Oh my, that's really rough. I feel with you. I bought a Le Creuset dutch oven in Volcano orange. But, since, I found out that they've released a very cool-looking line in Indigo, and I really would like to buy a skillet in that colour. But it wouldn't match my dutch oven, so I'd have to replace the dutch oven as well.

I really do not know how to deal with this most vexing problem… Can anybody help me?


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

daveb said:


> The worst part about having the 100+ hipster roll is finding the 100+ apron that matches it.


I bought a chef works plain black apron for $25 and I never wear it cause it's heavy. I like the thin ones I get in bulk (plus washing service) through linen company. The thin ones don't weigh your neck down plus the strap is super light and not scratchy.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2020)

Michi said:


> Oh my, that's really rough. I feel with you. I bought a Le Creuset dutch oven in Volcano orange. But, since, I found out that they've released a very cool-looking line in Indigo, and I really would like to buy a skillet in that colour. But it wouldn't match my dutch oven, so I'd have to replace the dutch oven as well.
> 
> I really do not know how to deal with this most vexing problem… Can anybody help me?


That is a common issue, and is easily solved by replicating all of your Le Creuset cookware with Staub cookware.


----------



## esoo (Apr 9, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> That is a common issue, and is easily solved by replicating all of your Le Creuset cookware with Staub cookware.



Only ever had 1 Staub - black enameled frypan. It rusted. Zwilling took it back saying it was weird.


----------



## holdmyphone (Apr 9, 2020)

panda said:


> I bought a chef works plain black apron for $25 and I never wear it cause it's heavy. I like the thin ones I get in bulk (plus washing service) through linen company. The thin ones don't weigh your neck down plus the strap is super light and not scratchy.



The last place I worked at, my chef was given a nice apron with her initials embroidered on it by the owner as a congrats for her first head chef position. She never wore it because she liked the linen company ones better. Sometimes an apron is just an apron.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2020)

holdmyphone said:


> Sometimes an apron is just an apron.


Match it up with a short skirt and panty hose and you may find others will not treat you like a cook


----------



## daveb (Apr 9, 2020)

My LeC looks like a crayon box. I like it that way And there is a Staub or two in amongst em.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 9, 2020)

aszma said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion but I think knife rolls and bags are complete scams and are usually super over priced or just complete trash quality. Ever sense I entered the kitchen ive always been into chef gear, getting the most efficient knives and tools for each task, the most comfortable apron, the best fitting work shoes, etc, you get the idea. For the most part most of these things are easy to find or figure out eventually, with some trial and error youll eventually find the knives that bests suit you or your favorite shoes but it has taken me almost 6 years to find a knife bag that is not only cheap, but made well, and fits everything you'd actually need on the job and the best part is its not even a knife bag.
> 
> I have several problems with knife rolls that are sold to my fellow chefs regularly. First off as cooks we already dont make a lot of money combined that with an overly expensive knife addiction and maybe an affinity to a certain white powder we arnt left with a lot of money. All cheap knife backs are complete garbage anything below 50 dollars tend to be made cheaply with material that will wear and tear withing the year and tend to have a low amount of pockets and space to keep other tools. Then you have your nicer knife rolls which are way to over priced that can range anywhere from 100-200 dollars. These tend to be made with much nicer material such as leather or ballistic nylon but the trade off in nice leather is that they tend to be much bulkier taking up a lot of space in what can often be very tight kitchen space. There are also just general gripes i have with most knife rolls which are not enough of them come with zippers instead of buckles. Zippers are much easier to open especially when you have an angry chef yelling at you to do something and you need to grab a tool from your back. Knife rolls get way to bulky when filled to max capacity. If im going to buy a 10 pocket knife back im gonna use all 10 pockets but if your going to design your knife roll to be bulky and clunky as hell when fully used your an *******. This has been my experience from using dozens of different knife rolls in search of the right one from the cheap messermister backs to the more expensive boldric rolls.
> 
> ...








I understand where you’re coming from regarding cost of knife rolls, and gotta say your idea of repurposing drumstick bags are clever and resourceful.

However I do feel that “complete scams” and “super over priced” are a tad harsh—knife rolls cost what they cost. There’s much subjectivity regarding value when it comes to knife rolls. Personally, with knife rolls I don’t like to do price comparisons, but simply seek out a knife roll that suits my purpose, is well designed, quality craftsmanship, and appeals to my aesthetic tastes—cost is probably the last thing I look at, it’s either something I can afford or not. I especially favor buying a knife roll from a small producer, albeit at a higher price—don’t mind paying over the odds to support talented craftspeople, if I can afford it.

My fave knife roll is this simple 5-slot leather and canvas roll from Jaw Leather (pictured below), a one-man shop on the west coast. Top-notch leather, well designed, fits my purposes perfectly, I don’t need additional pockets since it’s primary use is that of a travel roll. Not cheap, but I can’t imagine not having it.

Many of my knives are quality and relatively expensive (to me), so I feel it’s worth having a special roll to transport them. Similar to how some will spend money getting a custom saga in great wood for a high priced knife. If I used a set of Victorinox knives, then my Jaw Leather roll might be overkill. Sometimes you need to splurge on good shoes to go with the Paul Smith suit is what I believe.

If I’m just transporting 2 knives, sometimes I’ll just take the padded case that JKI send me when I bought a knife from them.

I’ve spent years searching for my next knife roll. On my current want list are these two:

• Any of the knife rolls from Dark Hardt, which IMO are some of the most beautifully designed rolls on the market, Unicorn rolls to me. https://www.darkhardt.com/

• The new, leather knife rolls at MTC caught me eye, great bang-for-buck rolls IMO. Longer length perfect for big knife needs.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> My fave knife roll is this simple 5-slot leather and canvas roll from Jaw Leather


That's a think of beauty, for sure!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2020)

As far as rolls go, Steve Goodson's are still probably the best crafted leather rolls out there.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2020)

I think I like my knife bag brand the most. Luxury high end leather just doesn’t appeal to me. The canvas and hemp rolls that you can throw in the washing machine are a huge plus for me.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 9, 2020)

I have that Jaw roll. Larger handles can be very hard to fit into the slots. Especially westerns.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 9, 2020)

Lol at leather = hipster roll. Not quite lol.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 9, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> I have that Jaw roll. Larger handles can be very hard to fit into the slots. Especially westerns.


Agree. My Masahiro suji handle won’t fit, but I mostly do wa handles. I’d mentioned that to Jonathan at Jaw, and he said he’d customize the slot widths for me next time.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 9, 2020)

My early years in kitchen used a metal tool box painted black l airbrushed a wave on the back  had a little combo lock on it.

The ultimate edge is a good design the pockets are a little loose. Doesn't take up a lot of space opening it like a lot of rolls do with the large cover flap.

Had a drawer at my workstation keep whips etc. Transfer knives I would be using out of roll & in to the drawer. Kept my cleavers in the drawer.

Used a global roll liked the tight elastic pockets. Held my carbons, yanagibas, deba, & Gyutos.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 9, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Lol at leather = hipster roll. Not quite lol.


 “Hipster” roll? Sadly, you make no sense at all.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 9, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> “Hipster” roll? Sadly, you make no sense at all.


Read some of the early posts in this thread to get my gist.


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

Look at ditmas being all hipstery, haha. That one does look really nice. But for me I find having to close a strap/buckle rather inconvenient.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 10, 2020)

Hipstery or not can dig wanting a cool leather roll for couple thousand $$ worth of knives


----------



## labor of love (Apr 10, 2020)

I wonder if sword collectors are having a similar discussion somewhere right now over the pros and cons of using duffle bags.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 10, 2020)

You know the EDC guys have had this convo too...


----------



## aszma (Apr 10, 2020)

panda said:


> Look at ditmas being all hipstery, haha. That one does look really nice. But for me I find having to close a strap/buckle rather inconvenient.


im glad i found someone else who else who also doesnt like buckles on their knife rolls and prefers to not use sayas im considered a heretic for such thoughts among my friends


----------



## panda (Apr 10, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I wonder if sword collectors are having a similar discussion somewhere right now over the pros and cons of using duffle bags.


Potato sack


----------



## Michi (Apr 10, 2020)

aszma said:


> im glad i found someone else who else who also doesnt like buckles on their knife rolls and prefers to not use sayas im considered a heretic for such thoughts among my friends


I'm not that keen on sayas because they are bulky. When putting things into my knife bag, I usually use a bunch of the felt-lined plastic guard protectors.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 10, 2020)

Mixed of coarse sayas on yanagiba & deba. Cleavers edge guards. If knives came with saya they kept them if not edge guards.

With a roll could fit with mixed bag. 

You think sayas are bulky, try those plastic guards that cover the whole blade. The older Tanaka's were tall in the heel some students and instructors who bought them used these. They had the school bags similar to ultimate edge so not so critical.


----------



## torbaci (Apr 10, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> I understand where you’re coming from regarding cost of knife rolls, and gotta say your idea of repurposing drumstick bags are clever and resourceful.
> 
> However I do feel that “complete scams” and “super over priced” are a tad harsh—knife rolls cost what they cost. There’s much subjectivity regarding value when it comes to knife rolls. Personally, with knife rolls I don’t like to do price comparisons, but simply seek out a knife roll that suits my purpose, is well designed, quality craftsmanship, and appeals to my aesthetic tastes—cost is probably the last thing I look at, it’s either something I can afford or not. I especially favor buying a knife roll from a small producer, albeit at a higher price—don’t mind paying over the odds to support talented craftspeople, if I can afford it.



If im buying a roll to keep at home or ferry a few knives to a fancy occasion,i think like you,it makes sense
*But* if im going to use the roll as a tool,to carry my equipment to my jobsite and back,everyday,my expectations and the way i approach that roll changes. And i have to factor in the cost,wear and tear,functionality and more
what makes it even more frustrating,if i want a tool bag,an electrician bag,i can go to nearest hardware store and browse a dozen different styles,and pick one,but for knife rolls,im at the mercy of whoever reviews and uploads pictures online.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 10, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Hipstery or not can dig wanting a cool leather roll for couple thousand $$ worth of knives


Kinda my point in that if one's buying knives in the $500–$1k range, then blowing $200–$300 on a knife roll is not much money. It's like handles—a perfectly functional wa can be had for $30–$50, but some might spend $200+ on an ironwood with multi-spacers and sabertooth tiger ferrule.

I do like the Proper Apron knife rolls, don't need one with so many slots though:
https://www.properaproncompany.com/shop/the-proper-knife-roll


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 10, 2020)

torbaci said:


> If im buying a roll to keep at home or ferry a few knives to a fancy occasion,i think like you,it makes sense
> *But* if im going to use the roll as a tool,to carry my equipment to my jobsite and back,everyday,my expectations and the way i approach that roll changes. And i have to factor in the cost,wear and tear,functionality and more
> what makes it even more frustrating,if i want a tool bag,an electrician bag,i can go to nearest hardware store and browse a dozen different styles,and pick one,but for knife rolls,im at the mercy of whoever reviews and uploads pictures online.



Yeah, as a home cook my requirements are prob very different to that of a pro cook.


----------



## mlau (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey Bros,
I picked up three knife bags/rolls one time when I was taking a walk with a friend. I'd kept one from the Cordon Bleu for a few years, but ended up giving it to a chef friend who was hard up.

If I ever needed to get another knife roll, I'd probably just make my own with canvas....something similar to a saw roll. Japanese Saw Holder - Fast Free Shipping


----------



## sidey (Jul 1, 2020)

Well sh*t, I wish I’d found this thread before taking delivery of something more pricey and probably less functional... stick bag now on order!


----------



## mlau (Jul 1, 2020)

OP,

Just a big thank you for the recommendation!
I've tried a number of knife rolls (found them on the side of the road, and in high end knife shops), but never felt they were any good.
I had better success with a rubber band and a plastic grocery bag.

That drum stick bag looks nicer made than some $200 rolls I've seen.


----------



## sidey (Jul 1, 2020)

This one (in the UK) looks really useful:
SKB DELUXE Stick Gig Bag - Trifibre


----------



## aszma (Jul 1, 2020)

Its honestly an awesome bag heres a picture of mines with everything i take to work.

180mm watanabe gyuto
210mm geshin stainless gyuto
240mm toyama gyuto
260mm watanabe sujihiki
Fish spat
Tweezers
Microplane
Left Small pocket for peeler and bone tweezers
Right small pocket pens and note book
Theres a larger pocket on the outside i keep my thermopen, gorilla glue, and bandaids

Theres honestly still a decent amount of room for extra stuff in it as well for 30ish bucks its a solid buy. Its really small and compact as well which i really like makes carrying it around so much easier


----------



## Matus (Jul 1, 2020)

I got a Darkhardt knife roll as a gift for a friend who is a pro chef and while I would not dispute that it is not a cheap product, he is yet to unfriend me on FB, so maybe it is not a complete scam ... something must still be missing.


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2020)

aszma said:


> Its honestly an awesome bag heres a picture of mines with everything i take to work.
> 
> 180mm watanabe gyuto
> 210mm geshin stainless gyuto
> ...



Curious - would it hold a 280mm suji? 

Always looking for alternatives for catering bag.


----------



## aszma (Jul 1, 2020)

daveb said:


> Curious - would it hold a 280mm suji?
> 
> Always looking for alternatives for catering bag.


My 260 fits nicely with a decent amount of room remaining at the top so im going to assume a 270 would fit but im willing to bet if you put a 280 on the left big pocket and position it diagonally it would probably fit. But im also using plastic knife guards if you have wooden sayas might be real snug


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 1, 2020)

Largest OAL is 431mm


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not a pro chef, but I fish in south east Florida and down in the Keys on a regular basis, so I needed something to travel with my filleting knives. This roll does the trick for me, practically indestructible cordura and protects the knives really well. They have other models with more knife capacity if needed. Dexter-Russell 20206 3 Piece Black Cutlery Roll


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2020)

Do you gut the fish throw back in ocean? Or scale gut at place your staying.


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2020)

In Fl we call it "filet and release"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes just adding food that will get eaten back to the sea.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Do you gut the fish throw back in ocean? Or scale gut at place your staying.


By law you can't filet on the ocean where you catch your fish, only at the dock or at home. In the Keys it's at the dock and the carcasses go back in the water, at home they go in the trash as I'm not quite on waterfront, lol!


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 6, 2020)

Not too tricky to make oneself tho... my wife made this out of some leather and denim whilst I was doing the washing up this evening. I grant she's better with a sewing machine than I am, but I reckon I could get there with a bit of practice.

Took very little time, and measured precisely for the knives we wanted. (Not quite finished yet, but nearly.)


----------



## esoo (Jul 6, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Not too tricky to make oneself tho... my wife made this out of some leather and denim whilst I was doing the washing up this evening. I grant she's better with a sewing machine than I am, but I reckon I could get there with a bit of practice.
> 
> Took very little time, and measured precisely for the knives we wanted. (Not quite finished yet, but nearly.)



Nice. I thought about making one for myself, but by the time I got material, messed it up once or twice, figured I could just order one instead. There is a Darkhardt Asphyx Nano en-route to me at the moment.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 6, 2020)

esoo said:


> Nice. I thought about making one for myself, but by the time I got material, messed it up once or twice, figured I could just order one instead. There is a Darkhardt Asphyx Nano en-route to me at the moment.



Ah they do look pretty swish too. Very nice!


----------



## Nagakin (Jul 6, 2020)

The Edge Slim XL is expensive, but looks like it can fit 6 300mm with saya on. For only knives without other tools it looks like the safest option. Will probably pick one up with little regret.


----------



## minibatataman (Jul 9, 2020)

@aszma there's a lot of crappy knife rolls and a lot of way too overpriced ones. but I don't think they're all bad deals. there's a bunch of good rolls in the middle.
I have a fabric boldric roll that I picked up used for next to nothing, and even new they're not that expensive. Then again I only need 4 knives and some tools.
That said, there's definitely much much muuuuch better deals with drum roll bags. The Trekke bags are nice but they are discontinued. After the Khanna video they blew up and they were brought back for a limited run but a bit pricer, but as far as I know that's it, they're out for good.

I'm curious though, has anyone tried the mise bag? way too expensive but it looks good and I like the idea. being a student I carry a big backpack with the knife roll in it but I think something like this would fit better in a backpack, I'm just not sure I want to spend that much on one.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Protec bags are any good?


----------



## aszma (Jul 9, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> @aszma there's a lot of crappy knife rolls and a lot of way too overpriced ones. but I don't think they're all bad deals. there's a bunch of good rolls in the middle.
> I have a fabric boldric roll that I picked up used for next to nothing, and even new they're not that expensive. Then again I only need 4 knives and some tools.
> That said, there's definitely much much muuuuch better deals with drum roll bags. The Trekke bags are nice but they are discontinued. After the Khanna video they blew up and they were brought back for a limited run but a bit pricer, but as far as I know that's it, they're out for good.
> 
> I'm curious though, has anyone tried the mise bag? way too expensive but it looks good and I like the idea. being a student I carry a big backpack with the knife roll in it but I think something like this would fit better in a backpack, I'm just not sure I want to spend that much on one.


Scam was probably the wrong word didnt mean it as serious as that the post was more so about how a lot of knife rolls imo arnt that good especially for the price. Dont get me wrong theres a lot of good ones out there but I mean 30 bucks for a drum stick bag that in my 6 years on the line works better than most bags ive seen seems pretty silly to me


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 9, 2020)

I swooped up one of the Promark ones that you linked in the OP a month ago and i LOVE it. Such a smart idea. I have been thinking about partitioning off the large slot so the knives dont move so much but honestly thats just be being picky. I honestly think its the perfect size for my needs.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 9, 2020)

All this talk of 'knife bag scam' has gotten me searching around for a new knife bag. Really liking the look of the Edge Slim from Dark Hardt, one of the cooler bags I've seen—I'm a sucker for good design.








Edge Slim — HARDT


Modern and rugged w/ a clean aesthetic. Our Edge Slim knife bag is designed for the serious knife connoisseur. Available in Void [shown]. Italian leather Lined in premium Japanese denim Features 12 industrial strength magnets w/ 16 lb pull force. We strongly recommend the use of sayas.




www.darkhardt.com


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 9, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Does anyone know if the Protec bags are any good?



I quite like mine.


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 9, 2020)

MowgFace said:


> I swooped up one of the Promark ones that you linked in the OP a month ago and i LOVE it. Such a smart idea. I have been thinking about partitioning off the large slot so the knives dont move so much but honestly thats just be being picky. I honestly think its the perfect size for my needs.



I though about sectioning that larger pocket too but I’m now glad I didn’t. Things don’t move around too much in there.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Just received my Protec bag. Robot Check

Seems well made with enough pockets. Do wish the back pockets had at least one divider in each one. We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## Nagakin (Sep 20, 2021)

I didn't want to make a new thread, but this is still true. 

I ordered from Darkhardt on 05/16/2021 and have been told "this week" from them since 07/26/2021. As of 09/20/2021 I still have no bag and they haven't responded to my last email request for an update. 

The regular ETA is 4-6 weeks that was extended to a "we're busy" time of 6-8 weeks. So, I'm either at 2 or 3 times the waiting time with no attempts to reach out on their part and a new excuse every time I reach out myself. While some have been legitimate, I don't care anymore after getting too many of them while having half a grand held ransom.

If you've been considering one I do not recommend it. I paid upfront (with a no refund policy), ETA is just outside of filing a claim with the bank, and the owner's word has zero weight to it. Just "Sorry, [excuse here], this week!" that I'm sure will be the next response as well.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 20, 2021)

I would tend to agree about the knife rolls. I picked one of these up, and though it's expensive, I have been happier with it than any other knife case or bag that I've owned...






Glestain Large Knife Case | knifemerchant.com


At 21 inches in length this Case will allow the Chef to bring even their longest knives such as Yanagis and slicers to work.



www.knifemerchant.com





I also own an apron that rolls up into a knife bag, which is very practical. But I hang it, I don't roll it up. I generally have 3 to 5 knives in it at any given time.


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread, but this is still true.
> 
> I ordered from Darkhardt on 05/16/2021 and have been told "this week" from them since 07/26/2021. As of 09/20/2021 I still have no bag and they haven't responded to my last email request for an update.
> 
> ...



Maybe if you ask @Gregmega nicely, he can shave 30 min off the wait with an angle grinder.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2021)

For years before retired used global 11 pocket
roll. Was boss so had own drawer but I shared
it with a coworker. Cleavers, whips, etc. kept in drawer.

My yanagiba's & good knives would wash dry & put them in the bag. I liked because had strong nylon pockets kept things snug. Could strap on back of my motorcycle along with my leather homemade bag for ice carving chisels.

I kept it used when teaching knife sharpening 
at culinary school.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Dendrobatez (Sep 21, 2021)

I definitely wouldn't trade my knife bag for a drum stick bag. Basic mercer bag or chefsac will have space for everything you need to take to work that isn't a knife.


----------

